# Educate me



## frankp (Nov 19, 2015)

This isn't about call making, per se. I Love coming to look at all the different calls folks are making, and, while most look the same there are some truly different designs that I suspect are for different species, different sounds, etc etc.

Being new to the concept of calls in general, I know only the basics. Anyone have some recommended reading to give me a broad overview of all the different styles of calls?

Oh, and any kind of exploded view images that can show me how they're built really goes a long way toward me understanding why they work.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

The best place to start is this forum and the classroom. Lots of great info here from talented call makers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 21, 2015)

Honestly the best way to learn us to give it a shot, use forums, videos, and it depends on what calls your making, most calls do require a lathe and tools , get scrap wood and go for it, ask questions be willing to learn be willing to fail, but have fun, call making will not make you wealthy, but it gives you a feeling of accomplishment, woodbarter is a great place to get info and most importantly wood lol, tho forum, very informative, youtube videos, it's at your fingertips be prepared to spend countless hours staring at blocks of wood be prepared to become addicted, it's alot of fun best of luck if you have a question I'd be happy to do my best to answer it, I've been turning for over a year now and I have learned a lot but I still have alot to learn , always be willing to learn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 21, 2015)

you tube has all the calls and how they are used. Learning the name and type of calls will help in your searches. Its also has alot of turning directions and how to videos. There are also kits that are precut to assist in the new call maker in getting started. If you want more information let me know and i can direct you in their direction. It is a journey into an affliction that rapidly turns into an addiction. You will then find your monies going to more members of this site. You space will rapidly become smaller. You will find a new need for more tools and more space. your honey do list will grow but you must keep up with them in order to feed you new addiction. Good luck and enjoy!!

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't want to make calls (yet), I just want to learn about them. I don't know anything about them and I was looking for good information about the different kinds etc.


----------

